# Wireless mouse detected but not working after xfce4 install.



## contraversy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello, I just did a fresh install of FreeBSD 9 amd64. Using ports I installed xorg and xfce4. When I launch xfce4 it loads wonderful but I have no mouse support. I have a generic Logitech USB mouse that has worked on FreeBSD before without any modification. I did a little research and found a suggestion to use ums0 instead of sysmouse in the xorg.conf file, with no resolve. If it helps, I can clearly see that my mouse is recognized during boot.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated thank you.

*edit* Before I launch xfce4, the mouse works fine in terminal mode. So I think the issue is in xorg.conf.


----------



## contraversy (Dec 18, 2012)

Resolved 

For those wondering, add the following in /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="yes"
dbus_enable="yes"
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2012)

contraversy said:
			
		

> For those wondering,


Don't worry, we won't.

[thread=4224]Configuring X - read before you ask questions![/thread]


----------

